# Radon Skeen Carbon Galerie



## Blut Svente (2. April 2011)

Das Alu Skeen war ja schon geil hatte aber ein wenig Hüftspeck. Das Carbon  Skeen ist ne echte Rennfeile!!!


----------



## Blut Svente (3. April 2011)

mit Karton kommt es auf ca. 20 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (3. April 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Das Alu Skeen war ja schon geil hatte aber ein wenig Hüftspeck. Das Carbon  Skeen ist ne echte Rennfeile!!!



Du musst den sattel noch waagrecht stellen. Dann kann das photoshooting beginnen.


----------



## 123Luomi (3. April 2011)

OOOooo...oooOOO schrieb:


> Ich finds ja hässlich. Was wiegt dieser Versender-Kübel eigentlich?



Das gleiche hat doch die Hebamme bei deiner Geburt gesagt IOI


----------



## Blut Svente (3. April 2011)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Du musst den sattel noch waagrecht stellen. Dann kann das photoshooting beginnen.



schon mal was von SAG gehört?


----------



## Blut Svente (19. April 2011)

Fertig!


----------



## hst_trialer (20. April 2011)

Was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## Blut Svente (20. April 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Was sind das für Felgen?



Tune Olympic Gold II ( No Tubes Podium)


----------



## ml IX (30. April 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Fertig!




Also das Skeen sieht ja ansich schon fein aus aber was hast du dir bei dem ganzen blau gedacht. Ist meine Meinung.

Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. Wem es gefällt.
Trotzdem viel Spaß damit.


----------

